# Pigeon found, can anyone help me locate the owner?



## Mylithium717 (Sep 13, 2008)

So tonight a pigeon found me. He has a tag, his band number is SHC 2007 58. I'm dieing of frustruation because I can not find his owner. Ive given him food and water and he is sleeping in my garage tonight. I'll have a cage for hi by tomorrow night. Can anyone help me? 

Thank you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Thank you for your efforts on behalf of this banded pigeon. Are there any additional letters or numbers on the band (I ASSume not but have to be sure). Where are you located? Your location may give us a clue. I am not familiar with this band but will do some research this evening.

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you so much for helping this pigeon. I don't recognize the band letters either but thank you for keeping the bird comfortable for the night. Your general location may help us track the band. Are you outside the U.S.?


----------



## Mylithium717 (Sep 13, 2008)

I live in the detroit metro area in michigan and he does not have any addtional letters or numbers on his band. Still my family and I have had no luck locating his home.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Sounds like it must be some type of speciality club band or possibly the bird was imported from another country. A photo of the pigeon would help us identify the breed. Does it look like a race bird (kinda like a wild pigeon but larger) or a fancy pigeon? Here's a list of resources from this forum, but I don't know if any of them are close enough to help. http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

You can also try the AU (American Racing Pigeon Union) and NPA (National Pigeon Association) web sites to see if there are any clubs near you. You _might_ find someone willing to take the bird. Those sites are:

http://www.npausa.com/
http://www.pigeon.org/

Please keep the pigeon comfortable for now and if you can't find the owner or keep it, we'll try to find another home for it. 

-Cathy


----------



## Mylithium717 (Sep 13, 2008)

Im not sure what kind of bird he is, but i have a picture. If I sent you a picture of him could you identify him?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please do post the picture, and we will certainly try to indentify it.You can post it here by clicking on manage attachments, or post in the gallery. Thank you.


----------



## Mylithium717 (Sep 13, 2008)

I posted the picture of the bird in the gallery. I would like to keep the bird if we can't find it's owner, however my family and I live in a metro area and it's probably not the safest place for a pigeon. We have a friend of a friend who actually raises pigeons in northern michigan, so if worst comes to worst i suppose he will end up living there. If we are unable to find the owner we would certianly be open to giving the bird to a loving new home.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't know what kind of pigeon that is, but it's not a homer, that's for sure. I also have no idea what the letters on the band could stand for. Looks like to me you've got yourself a new pet.


----------



## Mylithium717 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, this is really crazy. I'm not quite sure what to do now.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I didn't mean to sound so mysterious. That is a breed of pigeon, but I don't know which breed it is. It's either some sort of high flyer or a show pigeon. In either case, there's little to no homing ability, so you shouldn't just turn it loose. It will never find it's way home. They make really good house pets. How tame does it seem?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Are you 100% sure about the letters on the band?


----------



## Mylithium717 (Sep 13, 2008)

You know, i think i might have typed HSC the first time totally by typo the first time i posted. Its SHC. God, im sorry.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Mylithium717 said:


> You know, i think i might have typed HSC the first time totally by typo the first time i posted. Its SHC. God, im sorry.


Makes all the difference in the world. You've got a Serbian High Flyer..........LOL

There was only one web site that I know of for those bands, and it doesn't exist any longer. Without going to a lot pains, you won't find the owner. I don't even know who to tell you to contact any more. Terry, that posted last night, MIGHT know.......but again, as far as I can remember, no one ever took these birds back and we always wound up having to adopt them out. I personally wouldn't even worry about the owner. That's just me though, and don't get me wrong, I've got racing homers and I always want my birds back, but they're also banded with two bands and it's VERY easy to figure out who I am and give me a call.


----------



## Mylithium717 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, I would love to get ahold of the owner, but if they aren't looking for their birds I dont suppose that they care enough for me to feel comfortable with returning the bird. My family is deffinately growing attached(my sister has named him) I suppose I'll continue to attempt location for another day or so and then we'll discuss either adopting the bird ourselves or finding a good home. Thank you for your help.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Its a Serbian highflyer. My father is in that club. I live in Macomb [Metro Detroit]. How is the bird doing. Maybe Sunday morning I can come pick the bird up and take it back home. Pm me and I will give you my number.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Mylithium717 said:


> Well, I would love to get ahold of the owner, but if they aren't looking for their birds I dont suppose that they care enough for me to feel comfortable with returning the bird. My family is deffinately growing attached(my sister has named him) I suppose I'll continue to attempt location for another day or so and then we'll discuss either adopting the bird ourselves or finding a good home. Thank you for your help.


We used to have a group called 911 Pigeon Alert. I worked for them (volunteered) for a while. We got quite a few of these birds turned in to us. I remember one lady who absolutely fell in love with the one she found. That was over a year ago. I still correspond with her from time to time. She adopted hers because we never found the owner. That was the story for all these birds as far as I can remember. If you decide you don't want to keep it, let us know here and maybe someone can take it.
Just in case, we've got a member who makes pigeon diapers for inside pet pigeons. 
http://www.birdwearonline.com/index.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

outcold00 said:


> Its a Serbian highflyer. My father is in that club. I live in Macomb [Metro Detroit]. How is the bird doing. Maybe Sunday morning I can come pick the bird up and take it back home. Pm me and I will give you my number.


Is there an easy way to get in touch with these guys? We've NEVER been able to get any of them to take their birds back, even if we were lucky enough to get in touch with them, and that was rare. It sure would be nice to have a contact that would actually help when these birds are found.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Mylithium717 said:


> Just in case, you wouldn't know how to take care of these birds in the winter would you? It's getting down to near freezing at night now, so I'm thinking that the garage isn't the best place for this bird.


Did you see the post above from Outcold? Who knew?


----------



## Mylithium717 (Sep 13, 2008)

yeah thats great, I just re read it. lol. I swear, I'm not that blonde, just a little rushed right now.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Pm sent.
Thanks
_DAN_


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Great work, everyone!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yep .. SHC makes it a lot easier to figure out than HSC ..  I'm glad this appears to have worked out at this point. Please let us know how it all ends up.

Terry


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

We are waiting for them to call back so we can meet.


----------



## JuliePigeon (Sep 11, 2008)

What are Siberian High Fliers used for? I heard once that some people (cruel as it sounds) sometimes do not want their pigeons back if they are racing and take the time to stop and hang out somewhere else. Is this actually true?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's Serbian Highfliers. I'm not familiar with this particular breed, but generally highfliers are loft flown, meaning released from their home loft to fly above it, rather than taken far away and flying home the way racing homers do. They are performers that fly at high altitude and stay in flight for many hours at a time. Most breeders of these pigeons want them back. What you have heard is true of _some_ but by no means _all _racing homer fanciers.


----------



## JuliePigeon (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh, ok. Thanks!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Mylithium717, I might be able to help you out if you want to give me a call. I am up in Bay City and I have a couple of names of some gentlemens that might be able to lead you in the right direction. I will Private message you my number. 

Cindy


----------



## aco2323 (Nov 7, 2011)

*Found Pigeon (white dove)*

I too have located a white dove and or pigeon, am an Animal Control Officer in Bergen County, NJ. The tag reads "SHC
2007
and the back of the band reads "1763."

Please provide direction or feedback, thank you.

Officer vince Ascolese
Bergen County Humane Enforcement
201-621-4111


----------



## aco2323 (Nov 7, 2011)

I too have found a white dove and or pigeon with that same band, "SHC 2007" yet on the back of the band it reads, "1763." Please help I am an Animal Control Officer in Bergen County, NJ. USA. Please provide direction and or advice.

Officer Vincent Ascolese
Bergen County Humane Enforcement
201-621-4111


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

aco2323 said:


> I too have found a white dove and or pigeon with that same band, "SHC 2007" yet on the back of the band it reads, "1763." Please help I am an Animal Control Officer in Bergen County, NJ. USA. Please provide direction and or advice.
> 
> Officer Vincent Ascolese
> Bergen County Humane Enforcement
> 201-621-4111


Welcome to PT, But first you should start a NEW thread about this found bird so more people will see it. This thread that you added on to is over 3 years old.
Go to 'I found a pigeon or dove - now what' forum. In the upper right hand corner click on 'Forum Tools', then 'Post a new thread'
Also, try this club
SCH
Schenectady Homing Pigeon Club
Thomas Molle
1123 Flat Creek Rd.
Gilboa, NY 12076
(518) 827-5121
OR try here http://pigeonregistry.com/?do=ClubDirectory
Scroll down to the 'S' There are 2 clubs listed with the letters SHC


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

The owner was located and he made arrangements to pick up his bird.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

outcold00 said:


> The owner was located and he made arrangements to pick up his bird.


That's good to here


----------

